# Colorado float trips



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

For family floating / fishing the past couple of seasons I've been starting to / really enjoying the Gunnison (Almont to WW Park) and the Arkansas (Salida East to Rincon / Vallie Bridge). The Poudre also still has decent water, and Filter Plant was fun (but short) with the kiddo/family last Thurs.

The sections mentioned above may be a slight step up from Upper C (Vallie Bridge t/o), but not much if you've been boating for a lil bit. The crowds on the other hand are great in comparison, as has been the recent water levels. 

I would also highly recommend the Flaming Gorge ABC sections on the Green (which I finally got on this season) if you have a little longer, or don't mind suffering driving up...

The logistics / access points for the above mentioned stretches are also super easy to figure out.

I used to really enjoy the Upper C for a day floats, and quick overnight trips... the past few years has just about ruined it for me though to point where I've only been up that direction once this season. I more than likely won't be back up that direction until Gore Fest due to crowds and water levels (if the water comes back up).


----------



## bradsykes (8 mo ago)

Ripper said:


> For family floating / fishing the past couple of seasons I've been starting to / really enjoying the Gunnison (Almont to WW Park) and the Arkansas (Salida East to Rincon / Vallie Bridge). The Poudre also still has decent water, and Filter Plant was fun (but short) with the kiddo/family last Thurs.
> 
> The sections mentioned above may be a slight step up from Upper C (Vallie Bridge t/o), but not much if you've been boating for a lil bit. The crowds on the other hand are great in comparison, as has been the recent water levels.
> 
> ...


Thank, these are great suggestions


----------



## Cubuffs85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ruby Horsethief section of the Colorado is a great float


----------



## bradsykes (8 mo ago)

We just floated that in the beginning of June. Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

Poudre narrows. Good family fun.


----------

